# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Minicat adorable ados noir au grand coeur qui mérite sa chance

## salambo

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Minicat
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




 A 6 mois, Minicat n'a pas eu de chance. Cet amour de chaton a du affronter un terrible coryza devenu aujourd'hui chronique et qui a touché ses yeux. En effet, ses yeux sont voilés ce qui restreint sa vue. Minicat n'est pas aveugle mais il voit mais mal. Ce qui ne l'empêche pas de jouer et de déambuler. Côté caractère Minicat est un amour de jeune chat : doux câlin sociable ok autres chats et ok enfant. Minicat est identifiée, testé négatif FiV/FELV, vacciné, castré et déparasité (vers/puces). Il est en accueil à Châtillon (92) sous l'association Adopte Un Matou. Son adoption est en don libre à partir de 50 . Nous lui recherchons un foyer sans accès à l'extérieur sur Paris ou région parisienne. Si vous voulez faire un réel sauvetage et recherche un compagnon gentil et câlin c'est Minicat qu'il vous faut. Pour avoir plus d'infos ou aller le voir contactez Laurence au 06 87 41 18 26 de 17h30-19h30 adressez lui un SMS si déjà en ligne ou directement un SMS.

----------


## salambo

::

----------


## GADYNETTE

vite une gentille famille

----------


## salambo

:: Aucun appel pour Minicat.....

----------


## Monkey

Il fait craquer... Savez-vous pourquoi il doit être adopté uniquement en appartement ?

----------


## salambo

Bonjour enfin de compte nous ne voulons pas comme il voit mal qui aille dehors sans un extérieur sécurisé. Minicat voit comme un myope sans lunette. Pour autant,  il joue court, gambade chahute sans soucis comme tous les chatons

----------


## salambo

Minicat est réservé ! Adoption en cours  ::

----------


## Monkey

Génial !!!!

----------

